# 27,5": XS-Racebike im Abverkauf, VPace Komplettrad, VPace-Rahmen oder was ganz anderes?



## -Robert- (24. März 2019)

Hallo!

Ich benötige jetzt doch Eure Entscheidungshilfe, da ich mir dann doch etwas unsicher bin was "das Beste" ist:

Ausgangslage: zwei Töchter, die größere mit 141cm und 66cm Schrittlänge fährt bereits ein selbst aufgebautes VPace Max26 (Reba, DT Swiss LRS, SRAM Level TL, Eagle GX 12-fach, Nobbys (die brauch sie...), KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau, Kohlestütze und nen leichter Ritchey-Lenker) - knapp 10kg. Die Jüngere (56 SL) ein Canyon Grand Canyon AL 24.

Beide sollen jetzt/diesem Sommer/wenn es passend aussieht auf die nächste Größe.

Option 1:
Als Abverkaufsangebot habe ich für 1800€ ein Haibike Greed HardSeven 7.0 27.5 Modell 2017 (siehe der Thread im Forum: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/haibike-greed-hardseven-7-0-27-5-modell-2017.886815/) gekauft - Ausstattung und Gewicht (9,4kg) ziemlich gut - Kohlerahmen, SID RL, Komplett XO1 12-fach inkl. Kohlekurbel und Kassette, Magura MT6 - nachdem das Rad jetzt hier ist, etwas ernüchtert: Aufgrund von Flaschenhalterösen im Sitzrohr ist die Sattelstütze nicht mal für eine Probefahrt justierbar ohne abgesägt zu werden - an eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist nicht zu denken, Laufräder mit XLC-Naben sind zumindest kein Highlight, kleine Macke im Oberrohr - und viele Highlights wie würde ich halt schon demontieren wie die XO1-Teile (Kurbel eh zu lang) und an die Erwachsenenräder verteilen. Kaufen müsse ich noch eine VPace Kurbel (GXP-Lager sollte passen). Geo passt (ist kaum von VPace Max275 verschieden, Oberrohr fällt steil, Tretlager tief und per Augenmaß passte das auch)

Option 2:
Ich kaufe bei VPace das Max275 Komplettrad und ticke noch die Fox 32 und die Eagle GX Optionen an: macht 1850€ - alles fertig, alles ne Nummer kleiner als oben (MT6 -> MT4, Kohlerahmen -> Alurahmen, XO1 (teilweise zu wechseln) -> GX) aber stimmig.

Option 3:
VPace Max275 Rahmen (und Kurbel) kaufen und selber aufbauen mit MT4, GX (Papa könnte noch paar XO1 Teile austauschen), 32er FOX, KCNC Vorbau etc. - gerade beim LRS bin ich unsicher - evtl. nen DT Swiss M1700 von RCZ?

Option 4:
Euer Vorschlag für max. 1800€.

Herzlichen Dank für Euren Input!

Grüße
Robert

P.S. Federgabel muss/sollte schon, auch wenn sie nur geringfügig hilft. 12-fach GX ist auch quasi gesetzt (sehr gute Erfahrung und gleiche Gruppe für ganze Familie), Rest flexibel.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. März 2019)

Ich habe jetzt gerade eine E13 11-46 Kassette verbaut mit der GX11. Die funktioniert auch super und gibt's bei Sören bzw VPACE. Aufpreis weiß ich aber nicht. Das Setup ist jedenfalls deutlich robuster als die Eagle am Kinderbike.

Ich bin mir übrigens ziemlich sicher dass das Tretlager bei den meisten geschrumpften Erwachsenenbikes höher ist, da auf 175er Kurbeln optimiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauwaldbiker (31. März 2019)

Ich habe für meinen Sohn ein Cube Reaction Youth bestellt. Ist auch 141.Soll Anfang Mai geliefert werden. Zahle 1250 (LP 1500). Carbon 12fach 10kg....Vielleicht eine Alternative


----------



## -Robert- (31. März 2019)

Hallo @Sauwaldbiker ,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Tatsächlich finde ich das Cube (https://www.cube.eu/2019/bikes/kids/5-jahre/reaction-youth/cube-reaction-c62-youth-teamline-2019/) auch echt gut! Vergleich der Geo: 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel und -10mm Kettenstreben beim Cube (zeitgeistig besser!), sonst fast auf den mm identisch. Schön ist, dass der Rahmen Boost hat ("Zukunft"), leider die Gabel dafür Schnellspanner? Rahmen finde ich aber tatsächlich top, auch explizit das Dropperpost-ready. Auf jeden Fall was, auf das sich dein Sohn freuen kann! Hast du evtl. eine (zumindest übergangsweise) Alternative zur 170mm Kurbel geplant? Oder guckst du dir das erst mal an?

Grüße
Robert


----------



## Sauwaldbiker (31. März 2019)

Kurbel zuerst mal testen. Sram gx boost Kurbel in 165 gäbe es unter 100euro.


----------



## klmp77 (31. März 2019)

Die Kassette ist mit 615 g aber ein ganz schöner Klopper.


----------

